# Making a webpage for my company...



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

Well, its not the best, but at 100 dollars for a year of web site and email it must be better than nothing. at least i dont have a gmail yahoo or aol email address now, thats a little more professional.

what do you think? i included my auto repair shop on there too. I just started it this morning. not sure what else i want to put on there. I dont think i can upload pictures on it, thats kind of a bummer.

www.genuineservice.us


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

well i am not happy with that page. decided a "better than nothing page wasnt going to cut it. I now have a professional working on it. will report back....


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Why "us"?and not .com


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

Not available


----------



## 2004chevy2500hd (Dec 19, 2010)

TRKJNKY - if you want a ".com" - what about: GENUINE-SERVICE.COM - it's available. You could have both DNS names pointing to the same page (two different URLs). Also - Is GoDaddy just doing your DNS or are they hosting your page as well? I know that you've spent a benjamin already - but you might want to look at wix.com - you can create pages with the look and feel of something like Microsoft Word - point and click type stuff. If you want to stay with your current hosting company - check to see if you have to have their banners embedded in your page...That said....Great start!!! Keep going!


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

i have an aquanintance setting up a nice page for me as we speak. should be done by today. hes going to set it up, host it, etc. and hopefully get my cash refunded from godaddy.


----------



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

Keep it simple if your just starting your first webpage.

Here's mine: www.derrellslawnsnowmn.com


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

holy crap boss lawn. lawn care prices are cheap in MN! i wouldnt do half that stuff for double the price you charge. except snow, youre the same as me. if you were close you would be hired!


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

NEW WEBPAGE IS UP! CHECK IT OUT AND LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK! im working on getting a couple pics up and going.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Couple of things. area code is backwards. I think the "C" and "j" should be capital, auto section you forgot your phone number ,it's just xxxx


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

grandview;1467064 said:


> Couple of things. area code is backwards. I think the "C" and "j" should be capital, auto section you forgot your phone number ,it's just xxxx


haha, area code, jeez. fixed that. the C and J i assume you are talking about the "just call us" part? i did that.

and i added in the auto section phone number. i am doing this stuff now that he got it set up. i am filling in the details and what i want the site to say.

i have a couple pics uploaded too. and a little more info. it will be updated by monday.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

415 (555) 4356 this is wrong.

Should be capital "J" in just


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Pretty basic to say the least. But not bad over all i suppose.


----------



## greg8872 (Jan 17, 2007)

Been almost 2 months, still going forward with the site?

-Greg


----------

